# Flathead



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone eat flathead ? How do they compare to channel cats or saugeye


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I won’t compare them to saugeye but as far as to channels I prefer flatheads. Grew up noodling in Oklahoma and that’s basically all we caught. Even the big ones were good either chunked or smoked.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

They are excellent. The texture is different than Saugeye, but it's a nice white meat. A little fishier too. I trim all the red meat off. Grew up eating them as our preferred fish. In my opinion any under 12-15 pounds are not worth killing, let them grow up.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Southernsaug said:


> They are excellent. The texture is different than Saugeye, but it's a nice white meat. A little fishier too. I trim all the red meat off. Grew up eating them as our preferred fish. In my opinion any under 12-15 pounds are not worth killing, let them grow up.


I totally and completely disagree with the last sentence. Anything under 7 pounds are the good fish. Big fish contain more poison and are the breeding populations. 
and if you’re fishing the Ohio and kept a few 20+ pounders you’d be poaching.

I completely and totally agree with everything until the last sentence


----------

